# Drug plans and saving money



## rons316 (Jan 28, 2019)

Have been part of the available drug plans since acquiring Medicare, however, am questioning them and ready to drop them completely. 
Medicare allows the various go-between companies to charge a penalty if you choose to not be part of their programs. Sort of like a restaurant charging you extra because you went someplace else last week. 
My situation, without discussing specific drugs, is that by joining the least expensive plan will cost me over $2,600 per year using the Medicare estimator. 
Doing some research I find I can buy the same medications, 3 of which are generic and 1 a branded drug, for just about $1,000 per year. This is using a Canadian pharmacy and another overseas company. I have used the non-Canadian pharmacy in the past and their products have always been exactly as advertised. 
My initial reaction is to NOT play the Medicare game, but as a back-up put into a special account a portion of the money I save in case at some point in the future I am forced back into a Medicare program. 
Has anyone else done this? what are things that can go wrong, that I may not have considered? Any help anyone may have is appreciated. 
Basically, have always been a bit of a contrary sort. I am insulted, angry plus several other adjectives because of those who wrote the rules saying I MUST support and ensure the drug companies make huge profits at our expense.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 28, 2019)

The problem will be in the future,if you will require more expensive drugs and no insurance !!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 28, 2019)

I've never had medicare part D for medications. I'm 73 and I'm not on any medication.. So far so good but sometimes I wish I had enrolled for piece of mind. Some drugs can be astronomical in price and now so is the penalty I would have to pay. Yet even with the drug plan I could go months until I could change to a plan that does have the drug I need and maybe others I would need I would have to pay out of pocket. I think it's a crap shoot. I'm stuck with my decision now and if I had it to do over I'm still not sure what I would do. 

My hubby is 80 and on four medications. He pays out of pocket,shops around for the best price and is way ahead of the game had he gotten the insurance.


----------



## GreenSky (Jan 31, 2019)

Just do what I recommend to my clients in a similar situation.  Enroll in the cheapest plan you can (around $13-16) and just live with it.  That way you avoid a penalty.

In fact, some of the generics might be at zero copay if you use a preferred pharmacy.

Much of the problems I see is when people try to do all this on their own.  While there are insurance agents that really don't specialize in Medicare, many of us do.  It can save lots of time and grief by using a professional.  There is no cost.

Rick


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 1, 2019)

One of the drugs my SO takes is about $1,000 a month. Her Plan D pays it all.  Just sayin....


----------



## rons316 (Feb 1, 2019)

*options*



Ruth n Jersey said:


> I've never had medicare part D for medications. I'm 73 and I'm not on any medication.. So far so good but sometimes I wish I had enrolled for piece of mind. Some drugs can be astronomical in price and now so is the penalty I would have to pay. Yet even with the drug plan I could go months until I could change to a plan that does have the drug I need and maybe others I would need I would have to pay out of pocket. I think it's a crap shoot. I'm stuck with my decision now and if I had it to do over I'm still not sure what I would do.
> 
> My hubby is 80 and on four medications. He pays out of pocket,shops around for the best price and is way ahead of the game had he gotten the insurance.



If you need I have the name and experience with 2 foreign pharmacies...the Canadian one using right now but also one in the Pacific a small island. 
Yes, know and understand about not using an unknown place, but my experience is everything i and a friend have bought from them is exactly as advertised...
The packages have been from India, Pakistan, but also Great Britain, Australia. Pay either via conventional mail or electronic bank check. 
Let me know.....might also want to check the prices of husbands drugs...even with your plan could possibly save several hundred...
ron


----------



## rons316 (Feb 1, 2019)

Am not sure on the plan, but when looking at the plan costs with co-pays and deductibles....have found it almost always being cheaper...We have the highest med costs in the world by a great deal..the laws are written to protect the drug companies and their profits


----------



## rons316 (Feb 3, 2019)

https://www.inhousepharmacy.vu/






have used this place....and been satisfied.....just a suggestion


----------

